# Not all apps are showing under customize channels to home screen???



## Steveojp (Sep 10, 2020)

Hello,

I just received my TiVo 4K and I love it so much it’s awesome! 

I just have a question maybe it’s normal but I’m not sure. 

I noticed most of the apps I have download let me put it to the home screen under the customize channels to home screen but I just downloaded peacock tv and it shows up on my apps but doesn’t show up under customize channels to home screen is that normal for some apps to not show up under customize channels to home screen....and for some apps to show up under there?

Thank you


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

I just hit the plus button and added it to mine.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

I’ve noticed this too with Peacock and a few I just figured not all apps have that built in carousel row. Hopefully someone else knows for sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveojp (Sep 10, 2020)

Noelmel said:


> I've noticed this too with Peacock and a few I just figured not all apps have that built in carousel row. Hopefully someone else knows for sure
> 
> Right when I go to customize channels on the bottom of the home page for example peacock isn't even in there...but it's in my apps.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveojp (Sep 10, 2020)

I just assumed maybe it’s normal and not apps are supported to be on the home page? It’s not a huge deal at all but I was just curious and wanted some good info


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

dbpaddler said:


> I just hit the plus button and added it to mine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Yes I added all mine to favorites too but I think what the OP is saying the rows below that. There isn't a Peacock one. At the very bottom you can add customize channels but some aren't options like Peacock

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveojp (Sep 10, 2020)

Noelmel said:


> Yes I added all mine to favorites too but I think what the OP is saying the rows below that. There isn't a Peacock one. At the very bottom you can add customize channels but some aren't options like Peacock
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Correct that's exactly what I am saying.

I could hit the plus sign and add it to my favorites but right at te very bottom you can add customize channels but some aren't options like Peacock.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Noelmel said:


> Yes I added all mine to favorites too but I think what the OP is saying the rows below that. There isn't a Peacock one. At the very bottom you can add customize channels but some aren't options like Peacock
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahh... I think that's a Tivo thing, and them having access to a different level of the app to create the carousel. Would imagine that just comes over time as they add support for more apps.

Would think that then gets added to Stream and its recommendations and all that crap they're trying to do.

Peacock is still fairly new in the grand scheme. I don't have it, but does CBS all access work in a carousel row?

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveojp (Sep 10, 2020)

dbpaddler said:


> Ahh... I think that's a Tivo thing, and them having access to a different level of the app to create the carousel. Would imagine that just comes over time as they add support for more apps.
> 
> Would think that then gets added to Stream and its recommendations and all that crap they're trying to do.
> 
> ...


Yeah I was assuming it was a Tivo thing also just maybe that app isn't supported yet to be shown on the home screen and only be able to be shown on favorites on the top. Yeah Peacock is pretty new. I'm just new to the Tivo 4k. I love it way more than the Fire Stick!


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

dbpaddler said:


> Ahh... I think that's a Tivo thing, and them having access to a different level of the app to create the carousel. Would imagine that just comes over time as they add support for more apps.
> 
> Would think that then gets added to Stream and its recommendations and all that crap they're trying to do.
> 
> ...


Disney+ & HBO MAX we're integrated within a week of launch when they were new but to be fair they may have had a head start on those. Those have a row in the carousel. So does CBS all access and it was there before it was integrated. I've asked several times if/ when Peacock will be integrated haven't heard anything but I would think they would be working on it unless some type of agreement is needed first

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

So Peacock is a Peacock issue and the limitations they have with their app. They're working with them on it, but there's no time frame to getting it added. Guess not all apps are created equal. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

Yah I think the home screen rows doesn’t really go along with things integrated within the stream app. For instance I have a row for MTV / Lifetime / VH1 apps and none of those are integrated. It’s just up to the app developers I guess if they add that feature for android tv side 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveojp (Sep 10, 2020)

Makes senese everyone! I'm glad it's normal for now! I appreciate all the replies! I really like this Tivo 4k it's really awesome!


----------

